# what is the max towing weight for a ford F350 Diesel



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

what is the max towing weight for the f350 diesel srw. i ask this because i can not find it on the ford site. this is a 2005 Lariat crew cab


----------



## thelawnkid (Feb 19, 2004)

this will give you the info that you need http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/features/specs/


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

dieselfreak said:


> what is the max towing weight for the f350 diesel srw. i ask this because i can not find it on the ford site. this is a 2005 Lariat crew cab


You can't go by Ford's numbers. If you have already heard this rant, forgive me. Follow lawnkid's link, and that will tell you depending on SRW or DRW and tranny, and axle ratio. What you can actually pull is more based on the GCWR of the vehicle and the GVWR of your vehicle. As long as you don't exceed either of those while towing you are good according to Ford.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its 14.5k pounds


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Need a CDL to tow that much weight.

Any trailer that has a GVWR of 10,000# or more, you need a CDL.

Care to argue. go to DOT and find out for your self.


14,500# LMAO better have trailer brakes and hope you don't blow your tranny out.

That's hard pressed LMAO 14,500# LMAO

Need an F550 for that......

Sorry my real 26,000 gcvw trucks don't like that much weight behind them


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> its 14.5k pounds


I went to that web site posted above it says 12,500 for both auto and stick.


----------

